# its my bday!



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

and i forgot to take my efexor again and feel v sick 

26!

is it normal to have a few grey hairs at this age? will i be a silver fox in 5 years time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

HAPPY DAY, Dear Friend!!










Love,
Janine


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

thank you!
for everyone who loves weird looking animals and cute things, check out

http://www.scarystories.com

especially the cartoons and Sir Leo-lick-a-lot. i really want to buy my cat one of the pet toys and enter him into the competition to be the face of their product. I know he would win because he is odd than any of the characters on this website. i cant find them though.

also love

http://www.uglydolls.com


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

g-funk..... * ***HAPPY BIRTHDAY!****

I hope you have a wonderful day.

Love,

Lesley Ann


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *G-Funk!!!*

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Happy birthday G-funk,

You deserve a good upcoming year  With lots of health, love and money 

Amiti?s,

Allure30


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

please don't take the rather prosaic nature of my Happy Birthday wish as an affront. I truly mean it...happy birthday.

s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday young lady 

p.s. regarding your photo - maybe add a few more pixels next time. Just a thought.........


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Uuuuuuuhm........Happy Birthday!!!

Alex


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks guys!
xxx

sc - The pixel thing is deliberate :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

One day too late, BUT: Happy Birthday g-funk


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Um...........g-funk, I kind of guessed as much 
I'm only jealous because I don't know how to do that with my photos.
Fuzz 'em up a bit, make myself look sane, and younger...... ooh, maybe taller too. 
Happy day after your birthday. Oh, and my beard was going grey by the time I was your age by the way. I mean, if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Kind of silly really, clinging on to anonymity, because anyone who knows me would take 3 seconds to work out it was me. But I wouldn't care if everyone here knew me - weird


----------

